# Fired for what???



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*The conspiratorially-named Jim Garrison won SimplyHired's best firing story contest, losing his job over cold pizza.

*Computer engineering and pizza go together. It's unnatural to suggest a hungry programmer ignore some unloved and unwanted leftover pizza. But in the case of Jim Garrison, a 39-year-old Colorado resident, his appetite proved to be his undoing. He claims he was fired for eating pizza that other employees planned to take home with them. 

The winning entry at Simply Fired describes the aftermath of a potluck lunch that led to Mr. Garrison winning a place on _The Appentice_ cruise: 

_

Fired for eating pizza? 

Seriously, let me explain. 

I had been working for a mortgage company as a developer for 18 months and things were going well. Then, one day I saw that a different group in my company had just finished up a pot-luck and had some pizza left over. I thought they would probably end up throwing it away and I was kind of hungry so I went for it ... I took a slice of pizza. 

Apparently the employees who threw this pot luck were planning to take it home and were offended by my action. Now I thought we were all basically on the same team and if someone didn't like what I did they would tell me so and I would apologize and maybe offer to pay for the pizza. These employees ended up telling their manager, who told her vice president about what I did. 

The worst part about this is that I wasn't told about any of this until a month after the incident. No warning, no second chance. 

I know that I left an impression because to this day my former coworkers refer to unattended pizza as "programmer bait".
_
The Simply Fired site got its start based on the travails of Mark Jen, who ran afoul of Google's policies on blogging internal company information and got fired for it after two weeks of employment. 

Now, Messrs. Jen and Garrison get the last laugh on their employers, as both have moved on and now profit from their stories. 


http://www.webpronews.com/news/ebusinessnews/wpn-45-20050906SimplyFiredLoserWinsACruise.html

And here is the guys story : http://forum.simplyhired.com/showthread.php?t=495


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats horrible. i cant believe he was fired for eating pizza!!! :chair:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

reminds me of some of the potlucks we have at work. Every month we celebrate the birthdays for that month with a potluck. The people with birthdays that month get to eat for free. We usually pay a couple bucks each and someone goes out and buys chicken, pizza or whatever has been chosen for the month. Everyone usually takes their serving and maybe go back for seconds. But there is one group of people that pile up their plates put tin foil over it then get a second plate and do the same. Im sorry they paid for 1 meal and they seem to take enough for their entire family for dinner. the rest of us could get away alot cheaper if those few didn't take several servings for "later" LOL


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

My guy was fired earlier this year from his job in a warehouse for accidentally giving someone the wrong of two identical looking boxes. The recipient made him aware of his mistake, and he fixed it--Just a simple switch that required no paperwork and no waiting around. A formal complaint was filed against him and he was fired on the spot--For something that was made right on the scene. Adding to the absurdity of this, it was his first mistake on the job after about nine months. -____- Corporations have no mercy.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

theyre idiots and thats it


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*...I read this earlier. Apparently there were also two movers who were fired after they were caught fencing with "toys" they found in a customers bedroom.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I would always bring 2 dishes for company pot-lucks. That way, they could not deny my generousity. I figured it was insurance, and indeed, it was.


----------

